# Hail Damage



## inquiringmind (Oct 28, 2017)

Does Uber allow you to drive with hail damage? It seems like less tha 5-10 dents.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

inquiringmind said:


> Does Uber allow you to drive with hail damage? It seems like less tha 5-10 dents.


Don't say you do have that and just drive.


----------



## FatCopOnSegwayAtAirport (Apr 12, 2017)

Lyft will deactivate you the instant someone complains


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

If it looks like this:









They may have a problem with that.
YMMV.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

I would say finding a clean title car with hail damage at a heavy discount is the perfect car for uberX/xl/lyft/plus. Especially if full time the amount of miles you're going to put it on it will negate the loss of value from the hail damage anyway. Once the car gets up there in miles and was used for commercial work the value has already plummeted


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Depends on the damage, in my state they replace windshields for free regardless of amount of deductible and does not raise rates. Call up a glass company and fine out.


----------

